# Girl Scout Cookies



## KushXOJ (Jun 28, 2012)

On the wake and bake got me soaring in the clouds. Head high and body loving this shit ! 

I want to grow it but the clones are so hard to come by. 
Any body growing it ?
How much did you pay for the cut ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2012)

I read somewhere on here 60 bones for a cut... is the smoke that good??? stay high


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 28, 2012)

Lucky if you can find a real " Girl Scout Cookies" clones and I hear they will sale cuttings for a lot of dough.. Good like clone hunting.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I think ill wait until the hype dies down and get it for cheaper in a couple months....but yes the smoke is very good. 

$60 per clone good ? .....not imo 
But I'm a cheap bastard 


Somebody else might consider that a good deal


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2012)

i wouldn't pay 60 for a clone either no matter how good it might be... i guess i'm a cheap bastard too... stay high


----------



## JSmash (Jun 28, 2012)

i got some of this stuff recently. it is all over the bay area these days.
the batch i got was pretty heavy headed , reallly relaxing and great for pain 
although popcorn nugs seemed to be the norm. is that a thing?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> i wouldn't pay 60 for a clone either no matter how good it might be... i guess i'm a cheap bastard too... stay high


Some breeders will pay out their ass for a clone only strain..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

JSmash said:


> i got some of this stuff recently. it is all over the bay area these days.
> the batch i got was pretty heavy headed , reallly relaxing and great for pain
> although popcorn nugs seemed to be the norm. is that a thing?


Pretty much.. It's the " got to have strain in 2012" people make a huge deal about it, and right fully so. It's a great smoke a real heavy hitter but a lot of people are bullshitting and selling fake versions of " girl scout cookies" because its so popular.


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Pretty much.. It's the " got to have strain in 2012" people make a huge deal about it, and right fully so. It's a great smoke a real heavy hitter but a lot of people are bullshitting and selling fake versions of " girl scout cookies" because its so popular.


review i read said it smells like earwax? wtf but said it taste nothing like it smells 
well thats a good thing lol are there not seeds available for this strain?


----------



## RottenRoots (Jun 29, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I read somewhere on here 60 bones for a cut... is the smoke that good??? stay high


You heard that from me, haha. 
That's what they were priced at doctors op in sacramento.
Personally I'd rather grow cherry pie, one of it's parents.


----------



## RottenRoots (Jun 29, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I think ill wait until the hype dies down and get it for cheaper in a couple months....but yes the smoke is very good.
> 
> $60 per clone good ? .....not imo
> But I'm a cheap bastard


Was thinking the same thing, could've bought it but there's better strains out there that people aren't hyped up on.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

RottenRoots said:


> You heard that from me, haha.
> That's what they were priced at doctors op in sacramento.
> Personally I'd rather grow cherry pie, one of it's parents.


I agree with you there. I like the girl scout cookies but the Cherry Pie Was better in my opinion.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> review i read said it smells like earwax? wtf but said it taste nothing like it smells
> well thats a good thing lol are there not seeds available for this strain?


Definitely no seeds of Girl Scouts its a clone only strain... So getting a hold of the real one is tough and they can auction or sale for high prices.. Rumor has it that OG Raskal shelled out big bucks to get a clone of the FIRE OG that he bred with his White Strain to make the seeds he now sells called White Fire " Wifi"


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Definitely no seeds of Girl Scouts its a clone only strain... So getting a hold of the real one is tough and they can auction or sale for high prices.. Rumor has it that OG Raskal shelled out big bucks to get a clone of the FIRE OG that he bred with his White Strain to make the seeds he now sells called White Fire " Wifi"


so with no males availabe no chance to make seeds can only take clones from clones 
heck if someone gets a clone they would be crazy to flower it best to make it a mom


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> so with no males availabe no chance to make seeds can only take clones from clones
> heck if someone gets a clone they would be crazy to flower it best to make it a mom


You can cross it with another strain to make your own seeds. Or collect pollen. Yeah if I had a clone of Girl Scout Cookies I would make it a mother and clone off of her and then grow 8 -10 girl scout cookie plants and get paid top dollar for buds..Dispensaries will buy that shit up in a heart beat. It's the trendy strain this year.


----------



## RottenRoots (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it smells mostly like the og kush, nothing like ear wax...

You could always make your own girl scout cookies!

OG KUSH x CHERRY PIE (Durban poison x gdp) I believe these are the genetics, may be slightly off. lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2012)

I know a shop that sells the real cut for $800...
Also some people have said they have seen it for over a 1000...
I see it availible for 10 at one spot in the la area ...but im not sure its real...

The thing about it ...is it so rare and clone only.. to find a pheno that good would take alot of seed pheno hunting and allot of work to come close to the origional clone only..

I smoked it couple times.. it smell kinda like durban poisen not so og smelling... but hits hard with a nice og pineyness ..slight fuel...
very nice peppery haze kick ..but still og dom too me..
Heard its dp x og crossed back to og... but some have said crossed back to cherry pie...
One guy said if its the cherry pie one its fortune cookies... but there a pretty big concensus..on cp

The reason its so hype is cause its rare... and rare means pricey ...if everyone had it ..it wouldnt be so expensive...
On the other hand it would take less than i day to get rid of pound.. for no less than 4k....
Any shop in my area would bye it in a hot minute.. and chrge 20 to 25 a gee..
I still think the origionals like louie , tahoe, and skywalker are better ...just not as rare..

(ps...i got the cut...lol) maybe...


----------



## kbo ca (Jun 29, 2012)

a grand for a cut?? Fucking ridiculous. Problem with paying anything for a cut is you never know what you're getting. Fuck buying clones. I've gotten lucky a couple times, but it only takes getting burned once to really screw things up. There are tons of great genetics out there with the next "trendy" cross waiting to be bred. Get to it!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Trust me theres better...but its new and great ...
Almost the same as people charging 1000 to 5000 a cut back in 03' 04'... of a real og clone...
But now the markets flooded with og ... and good ogs at that ... my high octane clone..
Was paid 1000 doolars for..back in 03...since back then og was like 75 to 100 an eighth..
i got it free last year...

The thing with gsc ... it doesnt matter if its the best its rare ...and sells for top dollar... so if you paid 1000
for a cut ... you would get your money back 5times flat...
With a random clone only real og ... your looking at way less...and other strains even less..
So for me its just about getting what sells...


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> You can cross it with another strain to make your own seeds. Or collect pollen. Yeah if I had a clone of Girl Scout Cookies I would make it a mother and clone off of her and then grow 8 -10 girl scout cookie plants and get paid top dollar for buds..Dispensaries will buy that shit up in a heart beat. It's the trendy strain this year.


why not just sell clones just buy a clone take clones and turn all into mothers and then constant supply of clones and clones will be ready to sell before buds 
then just grow some out for personal stash


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> why not just sell clones just buy a clone take clones and turn all into mothers and then constant supply of clones and clones will be ready to sell before buds
> then just grow some out for personal stash


If I had the space I would so do this, $25 a pop would have you rolling. 
I feel like that's a fair price


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Some breeders will pay out their ass for a clone only strain..


No doubt, 60 bucks is cheap for many. Although really, males I believe tend to fetch more than females.... if you can even get a legit male.


----------



## cmbajr (Jul 2, 2012)

Iv seen seeds available online... Here's the website... http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2219

Im not sure if I'd buy from these guys though... Some reviews are pretty bad.. They could send you a completely different strain if you even receive anything... Just thought I'd show you this since you really liked the strain...


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 2, 2012)

cmbajr said:


> Iv seen seeds available online... Here's the website... http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2219
> 
> Im not sure if I'd buy from these guys though... Some reviews are pretty bad.. They could send you a completely different strain if you even receive anything... Just thought I'd show you this since you really liked the strain...


That can't be real, the legit GSC is clone only.
Unless they bred their own ...


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> If I had the space I would so do this, $25 a pop would have you rolling.
> I feel like that's a fair price


at $25 they would sell lightning fast


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> at $25 they would sell lightning fast


Exactly , 
That's $1250 per tray of 50 I'm not sure how many clones 4 mothers could put out 
But I'm sure they would keep a steady supply


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Exactly ,
> That's $1250 per tray of 50 I'm not sure how many clones 4 mothers could put out
> But I'm sure they would keep a steady supply


yep but if u sell so cheap at $25 when others sell them for $60 they will think the not real GSC


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> yep but if u sell so cheap at $25 when others sell them for $60 they will think the not real GSC


If they want to give me $60 so they can feel its the real deal,so be it haha 
When people realize I actually have legit clones ill start to take everybody's clientele 
And hopefully but an end to this overpriced strain .....

At least that's the plan lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> If they want to give me $60 so they can feel its the real deal,so be it haha
> When people realize I actually have legit clones ill start to take everybody's clientele
> And hopefully but an end to this overpriced strain .....
> 
> At least that's the plan lol


thats true even if they cant tell its real deal 25 for a decent clone is reasonable


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 2, 2012)

kbo ca said:


> a grand for a cut?? Fucking ridiculous. Problem with paying anything for a cut is you never know what you're getting. Fuck buying clones. I've gotten lucky a couple times, but it only takes getting burned once to really screw things up. There are tons of great genetics out there with the next "trendy" cross waiting to be bred. Get to it!


If you are a good breeder the 1k per cut is nothing when you can pollinate it and make numerous amounts of 10 pack regular seeds that sale for like 130 bucks a pack.. IE; OG Raskal White Fire cut, where basically took his White STrain and purchased a cut of Fire OG and made seeds.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> That can't be real, the legit GSC is clone only.
> Unless they bred their own ...


Yep lots of fakers going around or cross breeds. I stumbled upon one here in AZ at a club called " Purple Platinum Girl Scout Cookies" tasted and smelled like the real GSC however sounds like it was crossed with Platinum Kush to make seeds and keep selling the name " Girl Scout Cookies" recreational smokers ( not full time stoners like us) will hear the word " Girl Scout Cookies" and start emptying their wallets.


----------



## maartards (Jul 3, 2012)

im not a professional grower/ ganja expert but can somebody explain why cant you stress one clone in hermie and let her pollinate itselft to get feminised seeds?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

maartards said:


> im not a professional grower/ ganja expert but can somebody explain why cant you stress one clone in hermie and let her pollinate itselft to get feminised seeds?


i was wondering the same thing... guess cloning is just easier... stay high


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

Its because even an s1 will have varietion...
Once an s1 is 90 percent like the origional .. it supposible can be labeled that ...
Ive done it myself..


----------



## sandwich (Jul 3, 2012)

try 6 clones for 3 racks homie, if you are boys


----------



## kbo ca (Jul 5, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> If you are a good breeder the 1k per cut is nothing when you can pollinate it and make numerous amounts of 10 pack regular seeds that sale for like 130 bucks a pack.. IE; OG Raskal White Fire cut, where basically took his White STrain and purchased a cut of Fire OG and made seeds.


nice theory. but as soon as you pollinate, your offspring will be different then what you paid a thow wow for in the first place. Then you have to stabalize and select by growing out hundreds of plants. Time is money so you end up spending much more than a grand going that route.


----------



## Datakeova420 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have went to San Jose and gotten some Animal Cookies and Golden Cookies...I have 2 beans 1 from each...I have planted them yet to see if they will be male or female but if male what can I do?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

If ones male ..cross it back to the other female ...Or any other og clone...
Or watever you like..
Take those seeds and grow them out .. and look for the best pheno ..
If your not satisfied .. cross it back again to the new males or old male..
until you find your own great pheno ..


----------



## dirtyred84 (Jul 9, 2012)

i need a bag of it where can i get it legally....for a good price....i would be willing to travel.... just let me know.... i pay 4k a bag as is already


----------



## full of purple (Jul 10, 2012)

dirtyred84 said:


> i need a bag of it where can i get it legally....for a good price....i would be willing to travel.... just let me know.... i pay 4k a bag as is already


I heard in canada


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

do they have it in canada for cheap or is it expensive as hell where they rip off tourists


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 10, 2012)

Got 2 different cuts of cookies Im testing now, gotta get the real thing all mommyed out and get on the right end of these expensive clones and expensive packs


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 10, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> Got 2 different cuts of cookies Im testing now, gotta get the real thing all mommyed out and get on the right end of these expensive clones and expensive packs


Throw up some pics of them when you get a chance ...
Id like to see the leaf structure ... 
I know Bud has a cut too 
I'll try and get him to throw some up too


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

yea throw up some pics i want to see some of this kush


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Throw up some pics of them when you get a chance ...
> Id like to see the leaf structure ...
> I know Bud has a cut too
> I'll try and get him to throw some up too


Ill try and snap a picture tomorrow


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea can u def take pics i want to see what they look like


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 11, 2012)

Pillen01 said:


> Hi&#8230;! Girl Scout cookies are cookies sold by girl scouts as one of its major fundraiser for local Scout units.


Girl scouts cookies makes me want girl scout cookies


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 11, 2012)

heres a picture of the one im pretty sure about


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

that is a gorgeous plant how long did it take to grow


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 11, 2012)

thats still just a little clone its still doing a lot of rooting for now. she will be getting vegged out very big! i dont even have much room for how big of a mother i would like to make this. i think what im gunna do is just keep this girl in a 10gal in my clonning closet at night and outside during the day ,or next to one of my windows in my room during the night and then outside during the day...i need to get another tent for a mother or two,iv got extra lights already


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea it has a little to go


----------



## light it up 123 (Jul 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I think ill wait until the hype dies down and get it for cheaper in a couple months....but yes the smoke is very good.
> 
> $60 per clone good ? .....not imo
> But I'm a cheap bastard
> ...


my friend got lik 5 gsc clones for 100 ea


----------



## full of purple (Jul 14, 2012)

light it up 123 said:


> my friend got lik 5 gsc clones for 100 ea


I call bs look at the plant in your avitar.


----------



## light it up 123 (Jul 15, 2012)

full of purple said:


> I call bs look at the plant in your avitar.


ya that my plant and ur point is gsc no mine


----------



## thousanaire (Jul 17, 2012)

haha wow i cant believe it i barly like paying 12 dollars for clones from patient to patient and elemental i couldnt belive ever paying that much just for a clone. It would pay for itself after time if it was worth it so who knows where they have verified girl scout cookies in northern california??


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

i do ... 
I know theres allot of fake going around for ten...


----------



## MedicinalOrganics (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey keepitcostal the photo you posted is the original GSC thin mint cut.

Medicinal Organic Nursery acquired some Rosebud Wellness Center Girl Scout Cookies clones in May 2012 and they are the real deal Platinum GSC pheno. We paid $250 per clone for them.

We also have the Original Girl Scout Cookie Thin Mint cut we acquired from Speedy Weedy RX for $150 per clone.

Both of these strains have been mothered out and are now available for $40 each in the clone department at Harborside Health Center and Oakland Organics dispensaries located in Oakland, CA.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 28, 2012)

MedicinalOrganics said:


> Hey keepitcostal the photo you posted is the original GSC thin mint cut.
> 
> Medicinal Organic Nursery acquired some Rosebud Wellness Center Girl Scout Cookies clones in May 2012 and they are the real deal Platinum GSC pheno. We paid $250 per clone for them.
> 
> ...


"Don't panic its organic"

Haha I remember you welcome back to riu man 
I've seen you guys stuff at harborside


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 30, 2012)

I see. Harborside as. Dhn cut of cookies and mo cut


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 30, 2012)

MedicinalOrganics said:


> Hey keepitcostal the photo you posted is the original GSC thin mint cut.
> 
> Medicinal Organic Nursery acquired some Rosebud Wellness Center Girl Scout Cookies clones in May 2012 and they are the real deal Platinum GSC pheno. We paid $250 per clone for them.
> 
> ...


hopefully they arnt sold out im gunna go try and grab the platinum cut tomorrow. 

whats the difference smell, color, yield wise from the thin mints to the platinum??


----------



## purpz (Jul 31, 2012)

fucking girl scout cookies...Over $100 bucks a cut over here. Also seen a lot of fake cuts going around. 

I believe they just came out with a new cross from the G.S.C. I forget what it is.


----------



## purpz (Aug 19, 2012)

platinum girl scout cookies...that's what it was.


----------



## djelliott916 (Aug 21, 2012)

What do you guys think? The real deal?


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Your GSC looks similar to the one kic posted a page or so back ....I haven't grew it so I wouldn't know


----------



## thump easy (Aug 22, 2012)

i want platnuim cookies ill trade looks like the vidoe got the okay from weedmaps jason, and all the other gsc hear in the valley smell og or smell like cush this smells like fucken cookies no lie look at the pici turned on my filter from one crop ago and my friends house he doesnt have gsc but the fucken filter is scrubbing the room and it smells like fucken cookies he wasnt around for that grow but he like y does the fillter smell like fucken cookie doe????? well im willing to trade but i must warn you its unstable that the truth revers all the way to the end im in the process of crossing her to stable ize her.. looks like thier gsc on the videos got the purple in it and stinks like cookies for realz..she herms like week 6 or 7 and you have to remember its a ten weeker so everyone with the cut agrees she is unstable i have herd of people crossing her with buba and stableized her so thats my next chore im waiting on the beans it will smell like sinnomen from what i hear... its open!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Got some more cookies... havent smoked it yet but it smells and looks amazing


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 6, 2012)

We aint had any GSC over here for over 6 mos. I bet the dispensary flaked on payment. I suspect that may be a reason why they would carry a strain and then it disappears.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Sep 9, 2012)

GSC is from the Bay Area that's why we get them for $12...The breeder is from - I think - the East Bay. He works in the city. What a great cross. Energy, good mood all around positive experience.


----------

